# InB4 New Banner Bitching....



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 1, 2010)

Honestly, This banner is cute as hell.

Anyone who bitches about this one is just plain sad....

=>.>=


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2010)

I still want to make a banner nfkisbnkjfrsbsg


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I still want to make a banner nfkisbnkjfrsbsg


 Why not ask dragoneer?


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 1, 2010)

Poor bunny, ear set on fire by Fender's inattention.  THIS BANNAR SUKS! :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 1, 2010)

at least it someone other than a popular artist :V


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 1, 2010)

Reminds me of hamster dance


----------



## Willow (Aug 1, 2010)

It's kinda funny actually.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh yeah, I'd say you made this thread just in time - early too :V


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Aug 1, 2010)

Someone finally drew Rednef without fucking big ass boobs.

I like it.


----------



## thoron (Aug 1, 2010)

How dare you pyros force me to look at your fetish! Just kidding I think its adorable.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I still want to make a banner nfkisbnkjfrsbsg


 
Ratte for next banner.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ratte for next banner.


 
RATTE FOR AUGUST 2010!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 1, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Poor bunny, ear set on fire by Fender's inattention.  THIS BANNAR SUKS! :V



Is it a bad thing that I read that in the voice of Linkara?



Nyloc said:


> Oh yeah, I'd say you made this thread just in time - early too :V


 
Looks like it. lol....



LizardKing said:


> Reminds me of hamster dance


 
I was thinking the same thing. This is a very cute banner.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 1, 2010)

Glitch said:


> RATTE FOR AUGUST 2010!


 ...isnt it august right now....


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 1, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ...isnt it august right now....


 
Don't spoil her dreams.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 1, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ratte for next banner.


 Thirded


----------



## Riv (Aug 1, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Poor bunny, ear set on fire by Fender's inattention.


 
Hmm... If both ends are lit, it seems that the fire is _literally_ under Fender's ass to start paying more attention.


----------



## mapdark (Aug 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Honestly, This banner is cute as hell.
> 
> Anyone who bitches about this one is just plain sad....
> 
> =>.>=


 
THIS! I am very pleased with this banner!


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2010)

This thread is new and original.

Seriously what is the point of this? 
You should feel bad for shitting this out OP.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 1, 2010)

Fender is adorable in the banner! I just wanna hugz him!


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 1, 2010)

Prefer this banner over the fat bunny one..


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 1, 2010)

Quick grab the fire extinguisher! :V


----------



## Ratte (Aug 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why not ask dragoneer?


 
LOL INVITE ONLY HURR



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ratte for next banner.


 
but i don't draw enough dicks



Glitch said:


> RATTE FOR AUGUST 2010!


 
paradox, it's already august


----------



## Alstor (Aug 1, 2010)

This banner does not show the realistic art of FA. I H8 ET! :V



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ratte for next banner.


 Fourth


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 1, 2010)

This is one of the best banners we've ever had.  It's cute and it's funny too. A nice change.


----------



## FancySkunk (Aug 1, 2010)

PETA is going to bitch about this for the cruelty to bunny rabbits.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 1, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> This is one of the best banners we've ever had.  It's cute and it's funny too. A nice change.


 
I agree.

EDIT: "El Poster Diablo."

I wondered if there was a special tag for posting your six hundred sixty-sixth post....

Yay me...

=^.^=


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it my imagination, or did the banner have a nightish background this morning but has a dayish background now?



Shark_the_raptor said:


> Ratte for next banner.



Motion has been moved, and seconded many times over.



Ratte said:


> LOL INVITE ONLY HURR


 
D'oh.  C'mon, 'Neer, send 'er the invitation.  Please?

Ratteffinity bannar nao plox


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 2, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Honestly, This banner is cute as hell.
> 
> Anyone who bitches about this one is just plain sad....
> 
> =>.>=



I agree with this as well.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Is it my imagination, or did the banner have a nightish background this morning but has a dayish background now?


 
It's either just you, or else a mass hallucination, because I'm pretty sure I saw the same thing.


----------



## FoxBody (Aug 2, 2010)

CannonFodder, I'm surprised you didn't try and start a movement for a Shark Week banner....



ArielMT said:


> Is it my imagination, or did the banner have a nightish background this morning but has a dayish background now?



I saw the same thing... I think?


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Is it my imagination, or did the banner have a nightish background this morning but has a dayish background now?


 I think I saw it too D:

Also, anyone who does complain about the banner this time really did kill their child in its sleep.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> anyone who does complain about the banner this time really did kill their child in its sleep.


 
Agreed.

=^.^=


----------

